# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Shusui Kawakami JDKC

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*81* ekor Shusui from Kawakami Koi Farm



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2022.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 81 ekor Tosai Shusui Kawakami Koi Farm kelahiran 2020



*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal 
*Rp. 3.000.000*,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 1 Juli* pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=3000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 3.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan berada di _Jakarta_
biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
perihal pembayaran
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*



*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 6 Februari 2022 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Certified Koi-S judge*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 245jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
Gold Prize Rp 20.000.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 15.000.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 10.000.000,-

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
1st Prize *6%*
2nd Prize *5%*
3rd Prize *4%*


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shusui 1 - 10_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 11 - 20_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 21 - 30_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 31 - 40_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 41 - 50_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 51 - 60_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 61 - 70_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Shusui 71 - 81_: Show












*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shusui 1 - 20_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Shusui 21 - 40_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Shusui 41 - 60_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Shusui 61 - 81_: Show

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 24=3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 39=3000

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 59=3000

----------


## Ady

#bid 78=3000

----------


## Girin

#bid 23=3000
#bid 73=3000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 45=3000

----------


## idung

#bid 39=3100

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 73=3100

----------


## Pujo06

#bid 1 = 3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 39=3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 66=3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 22=3000

----------


## wikian

#bid 45 = 3100

----------


## wikian

#bid 48=3000

----------


## idung

#bid 39=3300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 10=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 23=3100

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 24=3100

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 36=3000

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 80=3000

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 61=3000

----------


## Jul2

#bid 23=3200

----------


## Jul2

#bid 25=3100

----------


## Jul2

#bid 78=3100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 22=3100
#bid 66=3100
#bid 74=3000

----------


## hero

#bid 23=3300
#bid 25=3200

----------


## Spirit

#bid 77= 3000

----------


## Girin

#bid 79=3000
#bid 81=3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 39=3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=3000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 27=3000

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 75=3000

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid= 24=3200

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=3200

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 22=3200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 25=3600
#bid 22=3300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 23=3400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 49=3000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 69=3000

----------


## Jordan.hendo

#bid 36=3100

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 75 = 3100

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 37=3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 19=3000
#bid 37=3100
#bid 60=3000

----------


## Abc

#bid 1=3100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 73=3200

----------


## Jordan.hendo

#bid 61=3100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 73=3200
#bid 78=3200

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 73=3300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 13=3100 
#bid 37=3200
#bid 73=3400

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 73=3500

Oleng nakal

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 13=3200
#bid 37=3300
#bid 73=3600
#bid 74=3100

Maap ada titipan jangan spank saya

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 69=3100
#bid 23=3500
#bid 73=4000
#bid 13=3300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=3000
#bid 35=3000

----------


## TED

#bid 60=3100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 74=3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 73=4100
#bid 74=3300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 23=3600

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 13=3400

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 12=3000

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 39=3600

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 75=3200

----------


## nugrohokoi

#bid 73=4200

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 12=3100

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 39=3700

----------


## Greggy

Ampunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 78=3300

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 79=3100

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 39=3800

----------


## Greggy

#bid 15=3100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 23=3700

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 12=3200

----------


## Waqi wafi

Ini Bos Greggy yg kemarin ketukar Ikan ya

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 73=4300

----------


## idung

#bid 39=3900

----------


## Frozen

#bid 37=3500

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 24=3300

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 2=3000
# bid 78=3400

----------


## vincent227

#bid 73=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 23=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 78=3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 74=3400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 74=3400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 23=3900

----------


## Pujo06

#bid 1=3200

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 23=3900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 45=3200

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 23=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 11=3000
#bid 74=4300

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 25=3700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 23=4100

----------


## Roberto

#bid 48=3100

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 69 = 3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 32=3000

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 73=4600

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 37=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 72=3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=3800

----------


## wikian

#bid 48=3200

----------


## vincent227

#bid 73=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=3200

----------


## 29kois

#bid 25=3900
#bid 74=4400

----------


## Greggy

#bid 15=3300

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 25=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=4000

----------


## Roberto

#bid 48=3300

----------


## idung

#bid 73=5000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 22=3500
#bid 23=4200
#bid 25=4200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=3500

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 69=3300
#bid 78=3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 78=3700

----------


## 29kois

#bid 22=3600

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 23=4300

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 78=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 23=4300
#bid 73=5100

----------


## wikian

#bid 48=3400

----------


## Abc

#bid 1=3300

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=3400

----------


## idung

#bid 73=6000

----------


## me.albertwijaya

#bid 24=3500

----------


## Pujo06

#bid 2=3100

----------


## Abc

#bid 78=4100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 23=4500

----------


## Abc

#bid 25=4300

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 73=6100

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 2=3200

----------


## Frozen

#bid 6=3000
#bid 22=3700
#bid 2=3200

----------


## idung

#bid 72=3100

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 25=4400

----------


## Pujo06

#bid 1=3400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 69=3400

----------


## idung

#bid 73=6300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 72=3200

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 69=3500
#bid 78=4200

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=3600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 69=3600

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 78=4300

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 45=3100

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 45=3300

----------


## hero

#bid 23=4600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 22=3800

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 69=4000
#bid 78=4500

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 69=4000
> #bid 78=4500


Ampun bozqueeee

----------


## AndreAdolz

#bid 24=3700

----------


## Frozen

#bid 45=4400

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=3800

----------


## Frozen

#bid 23=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 78=5000

----------


## AndreAdolz

#bid 24=3900

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=4000

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 75=3300

----------


## hero

#bid 22=3900

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 73=6400

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid81=3100
#bid79=3100

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 79 = 3200

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 81 = 3100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 22=4000

----------


## AndreAdolz

#bid 24=4100

----------


## hero

#bid 74=4500

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24=4200

----------


## idung

#bid 73=6500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 74=4600

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid 23=5000

----------


## Ady

#bid 79=3300

----------


## AndreAdolz

#bid 24=4300

----------


## hero

#bid 22=4100

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24 = 4400

----------


## AndreAdolz

#bid 24=4500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 79 = 3500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 22=4200

----------


## HK - Hoki Koi

#bid 24 =5000

----------


## hero

#bid 66= 3200

----------


## idung

#bid 15=3600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 75=3400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 66=3300

----------


## hero

#bid 10= 3100

----------


## Girin

#bid 75=3500

----------


## Ady

#bid 79=3600

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 66=3400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 66=3500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 66=3600

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 79 = 3700

----------


## Waqi wafi

#Bid 78=5100

----------


## pieth

CLOSED. Untuk teman2 yg masih mau ikut, ikan yg belum ter-bid dgn nilai OB.
Untuk omzet tetap dihitung jika mencapai 245jt, hadiah akan tetap keluar.
Thank you!! Happy keeping

----------


## pieth

*Ikan no. 40 , 20 dan 62 diambil oleh Om Cuncun dgn nilai OB*

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/07 10:19:11
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 9,200,000.00
Kcshusui27 32 72
Ref 002101911035

----------


## TED



----------


## pieth

*ikan nomor 18 di ambil oleh Pacar Pepita aka Reds senilai OB*

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 50 , 55 di ambil oleh Herrydragon dengan nilai OB*

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 6 dan 45 ID Frozen

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 48 id Wikian

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 15 , 39 , 73 om Dede Darmawan

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 25 id hanspoek

----------


## 29kois



----------


## 29kois

[IMG][/IMG]

Thank u KoGan....

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 79 dan 81 id Dimpos Tampubolon


geo visualizer

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 1 id Pujo86
Ongkir 200rb


geo visualizer

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 23 id van der pit
Ongkir 150rb


geo visualizer

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 24 , 59 id HK Hoki Koi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 12 id ferdytan

----------


## pieth

Test test test om Jordan.Hendo

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 13 id Aaron Oei 
Ongkir 200

----------


## pieth

*Untuk Ikan Nomor 36 dan 61 atas ID Jordan.Hendo Tidak ada kabar dan tidak ada konfirmasi ke saya
Di ambil oleh bidder ke 2 oleh om Me.Alberwijaya senilai
36 3jt
61 3jt*

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 75 id Girin

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 80 id me.albertwijaya


Ongkir di tt ke kois juga

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
04/07 18:20:04
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 200,000.00
Ongkir Shusui 80

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 49 dan 66 id asnanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 10 id Hero


paste image online

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 36 dan 61 om Albertwijaya

paste image online

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 37 id patrickTrey

paste image online

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 55 , 55 id herrydragon

paste image online

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 77 id Spirit




Pembayaran no 78 owner warren magma

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 19 id saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 2 , 69 id JuliantoAkiong

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 20 , 40 , 60 om Cuncun




Pembayaran no 11 om Hendra Blue Salt

----------


## pieth

KC Shusui Kawakami

Ada Bid and Run no 36 , 61 senilai @3100
Di ambil oleh bidder ke 2 senilai @3000

Total Omset Rp 148.100.000

Hadiah
1st Prize 6% = *Rp 8.886.000*
2nd Prize 5% = *Rp 7.405.000*
3rd Prize 4% = *Rp 5.924.000*


Happy Keeping and Good Luck

----------


## 29kois



----------


## 29kois



----------


## PatrickTREY

Kc shusui nomor 37,48 cm 
https://ibb.co/X7td71V

https://youtube.com/shorts/SwZ-ntYyEEo?feature=share

----------


## PatrickTREY

KC shusui kawakami nomor 37, 48 cm

----------


## Van Der Pit

Kc no. 23 60cm
https://ibb.co/x1m2hNV

----------


## Van Der Pit

Video Kc shusui no. 23
https://youtube.com/shorts/flNsZQ0BLUs?feature=share

----------


## Van Der Pit

https://youtube.com/shorts/flNsZQ0BLUs?feature=share

----------


## pieth

Foto dan ukuran paling lambat hari kamis tgl 10 feb yah good luck teman teman

----------


## asnanto

Sushui size 48 cm

----------


## pieth

No11 45cm id Hendra




No10 45cm id Hero




No48 52cm id Wikian

----------


## pieth

No77 55cm Id Spirit

----------


## pieth

No23 60cm ID Van der pit





No55 56cm id Herrydragon





No50 50cm id Herrydragon





No27 45cm id Herrydragon





No33 48cm id Herrydragon

----------


## pieth

No78 57cm ID Warren Magma





No75 53cm ID Girin





No13 47cm id aaron oei

----------


## pieth

No73 52cm Id Idung

----------


## pieth

No6 44cm id TwinKoi

----------


## pieth

*Hasil penjurian Shusui Kawakami

JURI 1
Juara 1 : 73
Juara 2 : 49
Juara 3 : 22

JURI 2
Juara 1 : 73
Jiara 2 : 22
Juara 3 : 49

JURI 3
Juara 1 : 73
Juara 2 : 22
Juara 3 : 49

73 9pts
49 4pts
22 5pts

Juara 1 no 73 Id Idung
Juara 2 no 22 Id 29kois
Juara 3 no 49 Id Asnanto

CONGRATS FOR ALL WINNER

*

----------


## 29kois

> *Hasil penjurian Shusui Kawakami
> 
> JURI 1
> Juara 1 : 73
> Juara 2 : 49
> Juara 3 : 22
> 
> JURI 2
> Juara 1 : 73
> ...


Thank you om Pieth…

Btw, hadiahnya ga cair2 nih…nyangkut di Kois

----------


## YuyuKangkang

Seru acaranya

----------


## pieth

> Thank you om Pieth…
> 
> Btw, hadiahnya ga cair2 nih…nyangkut di Kois ��������


Sudah ommmm , haaaaaaa

----------

